# Machinery's Handbook Question



## MikeR (Mar 12, 2009)

I am taking the MD depth exam in April 09. I see many posts on this forum advising the MD folks to take the Machinery's Handbook as a reference. I just bought the text and as I am not a regular user of the text, I am lost. During the next few weeks I need to study off the MERM and don't have much time to get familiar with Machinery's text.

Any ideas on a quick way of getting to know this reference? Which particular sections should I be looking at? Which sections to skip etc?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 12, 2009)

I didn't use it and passed. You might want to just use the index for questions that you just can't answer with the MERM


----------



## maryannette (Mar 12, 2009)

I passed Civil PE, but my 1st 3 attempts were in Mech (because I worked 20 years in mech product design) and I'm very familiar with Machinery's Handbook. I would not try to go through it like a text, I would get familiar with the information sections and tables that are available. Tab them. There is a lot of info in there about gears, threaded fasteners, metals gauges, properties, etc. It is more of an accessory to working problems than an instruction on how to do them.

Hope this helps. And good luck.


----------

